# DWA list ammended for this year



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

heres the link for all interested 
The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 (Modification) Order 2007


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks like the Mangrove Snake is off!


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

bollox, just put an order in for a Hemiscorpius Lepturus.

that'll be that cancelled then unless i a get a DWA....


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

eww peccaries are on there...ill have nightmares now


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Racoons are off the list now aswell! :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this is like sooo 3 months ago:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

As above!

Come on guys, this has been happening for about a year now!!

:lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> As above!
> 
> Come on guys, this has been happening for about a year now!!
> 
> :lol2:


Mangrove snakes have been "coming off" for years now, for 12 months ish (maybe longer, I forget) it's been common knowledge they would come off on 1st of october unless it was opposed, the date for which passed ages back.

Good link though

Mason


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe so however its still good to have a link up of the new DWA!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Indeed, always fun looking at things I'm not allowed!:smile:
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

_Boiga irregularis_ is on it!?!?!?!?! That's a new one isn't it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I cant see it


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Fangio said:


> _Boiga irregularis_ is on it!?!?!?!?! That's a new one isn't it?


Yes that's an addition as of October 1st it seems. Its strange that so few people have picked up on it, I suspect its because many just look at the common names.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Although that document was prepared in May so I think things may have changed slightly since then.

Mike


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Yes that's an addition as of October 1st it seems. Its strange that so few people have picked up on it, I suspect its because many just look at the common names.


It seems an odd one to me as I thought the Mangrove was regarded as having the most potent venom of the Boiga spp. If this is the case then it seems silly to take it off and put a "lesser" venomed snake on of the same family.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

The mangrove venom is definitely not the worst, the bad ones are irregularis and nigriceps. Plus the venom fangs aren't that impressive on a mangrove really.
There are much worse bites than the mangrove that aren't DWA, however the mangrove does have the advantage that it gets big and can get a good grip on someones hand or arm.

Mike


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

masticophis said:


> The mangrove venom is definitely not the worst, the bad ones are irregularis and nigriceps. Plus the venom fangs aren't that impressive on a mangrove really.
> There are much worse bites than the mangrove that aren't DWA, however the mangrove does have the advantage that it gets big and can get a good grip on someones hand or arm.
> 
> Mike


OK thanks for that, it makes a bit more sense now


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

alot of that, to me does not make sense. how is a camel anymore dangerous than a wild horse etc? yet its still under DWA.
alot of those animals it makes sense to restrict ownership on. but come on...some of its rediculous.

i was actually doing some research into aardvark ownership earlier this year, only JUST realised its on the DWA...wouldnt surprise me if its illegal to bring in termite mounds to feed them too lol


----------

